# Ontario Guitar Shows, April 29, Vendors Wanted!



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

*Ontario Guitar Shows, April 29, VENDOR TABLES SOLD OUT!*

Please join us in Elmira on Sunday April 29, 2012, for our 3rd Annual Guitar Show and Swap.Details to follow.
This will be our biggest and best show yet!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

I was at last years event. Didn't bring enough cash .. doh!
I was a little disappointed that 'Folkways' appraisal table didn't
have much knowledge regarding my 'Gession' LP (pre-tokai),
but, I wasn't expecting too much more info than I've already
found online. Still, worth the drive. Encountered a few familiar
faces (even my optometrist). I may rent or co-rent a table 
this time around. Looking forward to it.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Just confirmed Ted Leonard will be on hand to meet,greet and play your favorite guitar. 
Come and meet this amazing guitarist, a real gentleman on the Canadian music scene.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Vendor forms now available. Follow the info link on our webpage. 
www.ontarioguitarshows.com


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*Hmmm*

Sounds interesting. I work in Elmira live in Palmerston. Whats a table cost. Im on my phone not my pc so the links seem not to work.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Vendor tables are $40 and include one admission. Pictures of last show are on Facebook, search Ontario Guitar Shows. See our website for directions and an info link. 
www.ontarioguitarshows.com


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

We are really pleased to announce 
Folkway Music from Guelph will be offering free appraisals of your vintage gear and guitars. 
They have assured us they are bringing a major selection to sell BUT are also interested in BUYING your vintage guitars. Bring your instrument and leave with cash, or another guitar!!


----------



## chappy (Mar 16, 2012)

*Looking for Previous Vendors' Thoughts*

I missed out on this last time, and am hoping that I can make the trip this year.

Question for Previous Vendors:

Were you happy with your sales? What seemed to sell best? Any tips or suggestions?

I'm just a guy with a couple too many electric guitars, a couple too many amps, and a ton of guitar magazines....should I rent a table?

Thanks!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

chappy said:


> I missed out on this last time, and am hoping that I can make the trip this year.
> 
> Question for Previous Vendors:
> 
> ...


Like you I'm a guy with a "couple" too many pieces of gear (guitars, amps, accessories) and have had a table at the last two shows. Both times I sold more than enough to cover costs. People are looking for all kinds of things. Usually the less expensive items will grab the "impulse" buyer however I've sold guitars there too. The guitars I bring are mostly in the sub $500 range however there are others there playing in a higher price range. For $40 it's hard to go wrong, especially if you're like me and would be there anyway probably buying more gear I don't need!


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Hamstrung, would you let someone add an amp to your booth?

~Andrew


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

kw_guitarguy said:


> Hamstrung, would you let someone add an amp to your booth?
> 
> ~Andrew


I've had more than one such requests, unfortunately I have more than enough gear to easily take up my table space.


----------



## chappy (Mar 16, 2012)

Hamstrung said:


> Like you I'm a guy with a "couple" too many pieces of gear (guitars, amps, accessories) and have had a table at the last two shows. Both times I sold more than enough to cover costs. People are looking for all kinds of things. Usually the less expensive items will grab the "impulse" buyer however I've sold guitars there too. The guitars I bring are mostly in the sub $500 range however there are others there playing in a higher price range. For $40 it's hard to go wrong, especially if you're like me and would be there anyway probably buying more gear I don't need!


Hamstrung, thanks for the thoughtful insight!


----------



## chappy (Mar 16, 2012)

Bill Scheltema said:


> Sounds interesting. I work in Elmira live in Palmerston. Whats a table cost. Im on my phone not my pc so the links seem not to work.


Bill, I checked out your work...looks great! Wow...hey, is that Norwell's hallway on our homepage? I grew up in Palmerston!


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

*Share a Table*

Those of you that only have a few items to sell are encouraged to get together with others and share a table. 

OR

Bring your vintage item and carry it. Many vendors will be purchasing items from visitors this year.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Some questions:

1. How big is a table?
2. Does every table have access to electricity (for amps)?
3. Is there a load-in time before the official start, for people who have tables?

Thanks in advance for the information!


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Some tables are 6', some are 7', all are 30" wide. 
There are several outlets around--bring an extension cord. 
The doors open to the public sharp at 9 am. Load in after 7am. I will be there to show you where your table is. We have staff to help with doors and lend a hand. 
We are going to try to keep the amp testing to a moderate level until 11am .
After 11 we will still insure there are some quiet times each hour. We do have a separate room for testing acoustic instruments. 
Around noon Ted Leonard will start demonstrating vendors guitars if they wish. 
After 1pm we have some open time and would be able to have some players sit in with Ted.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Quick update
I was at the Lions Hall tonight, where the show will be held. Most of the tables are 8'. Only a few 6'.


----------



## Guerrilladude (Jan 12, 2012)

when will there be an ottawa show?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

savageblue said:


> We are going to try to keep the *amp testing to a moderate level* until 11am .
> After 11 we will still insure there are *some quiet times each hour. *


I hope that yo will be able to enforce this! It is a real pain for many vendors and those attending.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

A borrowed mike and a '_check, check .. 2 minute warning to amp test .. 
we'll be cranking this puppy up for 30 seconds' _would be appropriate I think.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

The volume is a tricky issue. It really is up to the individual vendors to control the volume of their amps. However I will be gently reminding all involved to keep the volume reasonable.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

*Big news!!*

Just announced, Folkway Music will be giving away a MARTIN GUITAR at the show!!!
Draw at 2:30, must be in the room to win. 
DON'T MISS OUT!!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

savageblue said:


> Just announced, Folkway Music will be giving away a MARTIN GUITAR at the show!!!
> Draw at 2:30, must be in the room to win.
> DON'T MISS OUT!!


Cool! Are vendors eligible?


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> Cool! Are vendors eligible?


if they aren't, i'm bringing some fake ID


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Vendors are eligible to win the guitar!
We have only 9 of 35 tables left.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Only 3 tables left! Our ad campaigns are getting tonnes of hits and we are expecting our best turnout so far. Vendors are coming from Windsor to Valleyfield QC. 
At 1pm we are having a light program with 3 bands each playing a maximum of 4 songs with a break between each act. Teddy will be joining in and doing some demos of gear. 
The draw for the Martin guitar will be at 2:30 - must be here to win 
Don't Miss Out!!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Can you post a map?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a google map link to the event...

40 south street west elmira - Google Maps


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

*Vendor tables sold out!*

Ontario Guitar Shows 
SPRING SHOW AND SWAP 
Sunday April 29, 9am-3pm 

BRING YOUR GEAR TO THIS SHOW!! 
Sell it, or Find out what it is worth. 
Folkway Music offering free appraisals of your gear. 
Vendors ready to purchase! 
Each Admission gets a chance to win a 
MARTIN GUITAR! 

New, Used, Vintage, Collectable, 
We have it all! 
Luthiers, Dealers, Amp Techs, Promoters,Collectors 

Meet one of Canada's finest guitarists 
TEDDY LEONARD 
Live Music after 1pm 
Free parking 
Food available 
Visit vendors on our Facebook page/Ontario Guitar Shows 
http://www.ontarioguitarshows.com 
VENDOR TABLES SOLD OUT!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Best of luck with the show tomorrow. Hope you get a good turnout


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Okay, who won the Martin?

There was some nice stuff, and I caught up with a couple of friends, but I didn't buy/sell/trade anything, though I had some trade fodder in the car.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

I showed up with a buddy of mine...saw Greco and met Hamstrung finally! Didn't stay for the Martin drawing...some nice guitars and gear, alas I went home empty handed 

~Andrew


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sorry I missed you guys.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Okay, who won the Martin?
> 
> There was some nice stuff, and I caught up with a couple of friends, but I didn't buy/sell/trade anything, though I had some trade fodder in the car.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Mooh...I wish we could have met today!! We have spoken and not even known.

I was helping Hamstrung at his table. We were next to the 2 tables with a lot of old archtops and directly opposite to Mike McConville's table (the luthier from Stratford).

Did you meet "Lance Romance" (Eric Pykala) and/or "Snacker" (Adrian Jones) and /or Bob Egan of Bob's Guitar Service/Capsule West (of Blue Rodeo)..they each had tables 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

Sorry I missed it (I have new toys anyway and my wife
wouldn't of understood). Hope y'all had a good time.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Sorry I missed it (I have new toys anyway and my wife
> wouldn't of understood). Hope y'all had a good time.


Riff was looking for you....we missed seeing you.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

kw_guitarguy said:


> I showed up with a buddy of mine...saw Greco and met Hamstrung finally! Didn't stay for the Martin drawing...some nice guitars and gear, alas I went home empty handed
> 
> ~Andrew


If anyone is really bummed about leaving empty handed or missing out, I have my table worth of stuff in my basement and I'd be happy to sell it to any of you folks


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah Dave!

I stood and chatted with McConville a couple of times. We know some of the same people. Met Bob, and briefly discussed an electric mandolin. Chatted with Ron Belanger who I know from the local celtic festival. Shook hands with some other remotely acquainted folks. I should have had my own table.

Peace, Mooh.



greco said:


> Mooh...I wish we could have met today!! We have spoken and not even known.
> 
> I was helping Hamstrung at his table. We were next to the 2 tables with a lot of old archtops and directly opposite to Mike McConville's table (the luthier from Stratford).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Which was yours?

Peace, Mooh.



snacker said:


> If anyone is really bummed about leaving empty handed or missing out, I have my table worth of stuff in my basement and I'd be happy to sell it to any of you folks


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

snacker said:


> If anyone is really bummed about leaving empty handed or missing out, I have my table worth of stuff in my basement and I'd be happy to sell it to any of you folks


hmm .. give us a peek then.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Sadly, I missed it too, could not afford the gas let alone the G.A.S.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Which was yours?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Middle isle at the end in front of the stage - I had a couple of big 1958-59 Gibson amps, a larrivee jumbo, USA reverend wolfman - I was hoping to meet you since I've ended up with some of your old student over the years when they moved to my 'hood


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

laristotle said:


> hmm .. give us a peek then.


I'll be posting some stuff soon!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

snacker said:


> Middle isle at the end in front of the stage - I had a couple of big 1958-59 Gibson amps, a larrivee jumbo, USA reverend wolfman - I was hoping to meet you since I've ended up with some of your old student over the years when they moved to my 'hood


Thanks. We should have been wearing ID. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Thanks to all the vendors for another great show! We had over 500 visitors, our biggest turnout to date. Thanks to Folkway Music for giving away the beautiful Martin guitar!
Our little show is growing. See you next year!
John


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

Anybody have any photos to share of the show ?


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

You can find some photos on Facebook. Search Ontario Guitar Shows.


----------

